# my cat is in heat AGAIN - UGH



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

And her appointment to be spayed is Monday. She comes in heat every 2 weeks now. And she just howls and puts her butt in the air and then does htis friendly roll all over the floor - she's just a little kitty stinker right now.....Darn - does this mean I have to put off her surgery AGAIN?????


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There is a higher risk of complications, and from what I've read some vets prefer to wait. Is it your vet who's saying they can't operate while your kitty is in heat or what someone else told you?

Here are just a couple quotes from many sites which say it's okay to spay while in heat:

From http://www.hdw-inc.com/spayneuter.htm

_We are often asked whether or not female cats can still be spayed even if they are in the middle of a heat cycle. While most vets prefer to perform the surgery in cats not currently in heat, most surgeons will still spay a female kitten or cat when in heat. There is often a small additional charge for this, as there is more time and attention needed during the surgery due to the increased blood supply to the uterus during a heat cycle. But, spaying a kitten or cat in heat is far better than waiting and perhaps having other serious consequences to the feline occur, such as unwanted pregnancy, disease or illness contracted from other cats she may be seeking to mate with. _

From http://www.friendsofanimals.org/program ... delay.html


_Myth: Female dogs and cats can't be spayed while in heat.

Fact: Dogs and cats can safely be spayed while in heat or pregnant. *Trust in the judgment of your veterinarian*._


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

my vet says she PREFERS not to in heat - but with her coming in so often - I may just have to!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every two weeks, yikes! She may charge you more, but from what I read, that's the normal practice. Good luck.


----------



## Mollikins (Feb 17, 2007)

The vet said she COULD go ahead and do it today - but she doesn't recommend it for several reasons - #1) she IS in heat, and #2) we don't know what's wrong with her bladder until she can do some tests.

So, we are going to reschedule the spaying. I want to make sure she's not sick when she gets spayed!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know there was a bladder issue. I hope everything turns out o.k.

Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've never heard of an 8-10 week old having gone into heat. Typically it's at 7-8 months, although it can be as early 4 months. Getting them spayed at 6 months is pretty normal...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

That makes a little more sense :lol: 

A heat cycle lasts about 7-10 days and a cat can go into heat as often as every 2-3 weeks, especially in the spring and early summer.

Here's a link to some low-cost spay neuter programs, some have income limits that must be met...

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#states


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Here's a link to some low-cost spay neuter programs, some have income limits that must be met...
> 
> http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html#states


IMO, that list stinks because it isn't kept up to date (at least in my area). It might work for other people tho. I ended up going thru http://www.spayusa.org and they told me of a low cost vet in my area


----------

